# Question to those in the know about Ann Arbor April 25/26 2020



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 6, 2019)

Hopefully making first trip to this meet in 2020. Does anyone know at this early time if there will be both Ann Arbor and Grand Rapids running same weekend as in the past? Also any tips on a nice hotel to stay at close to the Ann Arbor meet ( wives are going, so no camping and flying in, so rental car) and any other tips for first timers besides bring a lot of money ? Thanks - Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Hopefully making first trip to this meet in 2020. Does anyone know at this early time if there will be both Ann Arbor and Grand Rapids running same weekend as in the past? Also any tips on a nice hotel to stay at close to the Ann Arbor meet ( wives are going, so no camping and flying in, so rental car) and any other tips for first timers besides bring a lot of money ? Thanks - Frank




I've not heard officially but assume the Grand Rapids show (formerly MLC) is a "go" for the last week of April. In the past the official start date was Thursday but not uncommon for a good crowd by Weds. The Ann Arbor show will officially be Sat and Sun this year. There are a few decent hotels in the area. The last couple of years my dad and I have stayed in the Staybridge Suites in Toledo-Maumee which is right next to a sizable mall and about 10 miles from the swap. I'll probably have to book one night somewhere in Ann Arbor this year since it is a two day show now.  Hope to see you there! V/r Shawn


----------



## koolbikes (Nov 19, 2019)

This year will be the 40th Anniversary of the Ann Arbor Bicycle Show & Swap on April 25 & 26, 2020.
Grand Rapids Bicycle Swap will probably be April 22, 23 and a 1/2 day 24th to set-up for the A2 Swap.
Here is the Ann Arbor Bicycle Show & Swap website which has all the info about accommodations.


			Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show


----------



## JOEL (Nov 19, 2019)

Come early and stay all week. The hotel at the intersection of Hwy 6 & 25 should be avoided...


----------

